# Rest in Peace, Kaya



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Rest in Peace, girl. You were such a little babe, and I'll miss your adorable little butt. Sleep tight, baby.









Spring of 2015-October 12th, 2016


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. You have lost so many rats recently, I feel for you- must be devastating. Sweat dreams Kaya. What happened to her tail? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Ugh, it feels like they're all determined to leave me right now. First Moo, a week later Woobs, now Kaya.. thankfully everyone else is good and healthy, aside from Nixon's paw, but he'll be okay. 

She was just a manx, never had a tail. I loved that about her.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ah ok, lol. It is actually the first time I came across someone on RatForum having a Manx, I believe...lol, I assumed something happened with her tail instead, silly me.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol, yeah, you don't see it often.. risky to breed for the females, not to mention the genetics of it all is strange, I wouldn't breed them ever that's for sure. I couldn't refuse that little butt when she was presented to me, though. 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwww...... that's such a cute butt!  I'm sorry for your recent losses.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you. Her butt was the cutest. 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

